# Pipe Transportation = Hyperloop One



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Futuristic form of transportation: They will send us down the tube.

*Hyperloop One raised $50 million and hired former Uber CFO Brent Callinicos*

http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/13/13268600/hyperloop-one-uber-brent-callinicos-dubai-russia-2017

http://www.recode.net/2016/10/14/13286030/hyperloop-one-50-million-uber-brent-callinicos


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Hyperloop One lands ex-Uber CFO, $50M in funding*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...p-one-raises-50-million-hires-former-uber-cfo

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...oins-hyperloop-one-adds-50m-coffers/92013300/


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Forget about high-speed trains -- 700-mile-per-hour tube travel could become a reality within the coming months.*

http://www.greentechmedia.com/artic...-Raised-50-Million-and-Hired-Ubers-Former-CFO


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Hyperloop set for first full size test as firm hoping to make Elon Musk's transport dream a reality raises $50m*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...usk-s-transport-dream-reality-raises-50m.html*






The idea for Hyperloop trains was first proposed by Elon Musk in 2013

 




Levitating trains are hoped to travel at top speeds of 1,220 kph (760 mph)

 




Full-scale test of a Hyperloop system set for first quarter of 2017

 




Latest round of funding from DP World Group of Dubai

 


 

Former Uber Chief Financial Officer Brent Callinicos also appointed


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Dubai's port (South Arabia) funds Hyperloop One with $50 million *

https://electrek.co/2016/10/13/duba...-with-50-million-to-make-hyperloop-a-reality/


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

That looks like one lonely stretch of desert. Who'd want to hyperloop there?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't mean to be a Luddite -- I like tech -- but the idea that that silly tube on stilts could transport people at 700 mph is so ridiculous that it boggles the mind of anyone who hasn't drunk the Elon Musk Kool-ade.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

It's just another day at the circus....


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Con artist Ali Baba Elon Musk.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Great idea. But it aint gonna be reality in the next couple of months.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Futuristic form of transportation: They will send us down the tube.
> 
> *Hyperloop One raised $50 million and hired former Uber CFO Brent Callinicos*
> 
> ...


Why in the world would anyone associated with Uber be involved with a transportation company ?
"Uber is a technology company"
What is this man's main skill set ?
Fleecing investors ?
,
'Hype Loop'.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> It's just another day at the circus....
> View attachment 69958


Now That Is Tube Transportation!
Amazing cutting edge technology borrowed from BEACH PNEUMATIC TRANSIT 1869 !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I don't mean to be a Luddite -- I like tech -- but the idea that that silly tube on stilts could transport people at 700 mph is so ridiculous that it boggles the mind of anyone who hasn't drunk the Elon Musk Kool-ade.


Why don't we just put them in cannisters and ship people around the country using oil pipeline ?
The infrastructure is already there.
How many millions can I get for that one ? Who wants to invest ?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I don't mean to be a Luddite -- I like tech -- but the idea that that silly tube on stilts could transport people at 700 mph is so ridiculous that it boggles the mind of anyone who hasn't drunk the Elon Musk Kool-ade.


What part of the concept can't you understand? What part of the concept is ridiculous?

And no dancing around. I'd like you to state an actual reason you believe makes it ridiculous.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Now That Is Tube Transportation!
> Amazing cutting edge technology borrowed from BEACH PNEUMATIC TRANSIT 1869 !


And all of our state-of-art modern aircraft are based on things learned from "wing-warpers" back in the late 1800's.

What's your point?

The engine you use to move your car down the road is based on century old technology too. Does that mean we should stop trying to make it better?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> What part of the concept can't you understand? What part of the concept is ridiculous?
> 
> And no dancing around. I'd like you to state an actual reason you believe makes it ridiculous.


The "concept" is fine. People have been moving capsules through pneumatic tubes for many decades. It's no great feat. Nor does it take a genius to bring that up to a scale where conceivably people could fit inside the capsule.

But to think that a large-scale version could be made over a stretch of California land both publicly and privately owned, with proper safety measures, in the time predicted, with the money they've predicted, is just silly. And when I see photos of those tubes precariously perched atop stilts which could be brought down by one drunk ******* in a pickup truck, it confirms my suspicions.

People here don't have a problem with the concept. We have a problem with the current plans of implementation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> The "concept" is fine. People have been moving capsules through pneumatic tubes for many decades. It's no great feat. Nor does it take a genius to bring that up to a scale where conceivably people could fit inside the capsule.
> 
> But to think that a large-scale version could be made over a stretch of California land both publicly and privately owned, with proper safety measures, in the time predicted, with the money they've predicted, is just silly. And when I see photos of those tubes precariously perched atop stilts which could be brought down by one drunk ******* in a pickup truck, it confirms my suspicions.
> 
> People here don't have a problem with the concept. We have a problem with the current plans of implementation.


Drunk ******* ? Tubes on stilts ? California ? EARTHQUAKES !!!!
What happens when you're flying through perched tubes at 700 m.p.h. and there's an earthquake ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> What part of the concept can't you understand? What part of the concept is ridiculous?
> 
> And no dancing around. I'd like you to state an actual reason you believe makes it ridiculous.


Does that look earthquake proof to you ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> *Dubai's port (South Arabia) funds Hyperloop One with $50 million *
> 
> https://electrek.co/2016/10/13/duba...-with-50-million-to-make-hyperloop-a-reality/


Now I could see shooting freight through there like the drive through at the bank. Every now and then those little tubes get stuck. Its only 30-60 feet to the bank. But you're not getting your money and license back till the next day !


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Drunk ******* ? Tubes on stilts ? California ? EARTHQUAKES !!!!
> What happens when you're flying through perched tubes at 700 m.p.h. and there's an earthquake ?


What's left of the passengers will shoot out the broken end of the tube with the consistency of explosive diarrhea after a Taco Bell dining experience.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> What's left of the passengers will shoot out the broken end of the tube with the consistency of explosive diarrhea after a Taco Bell dining experience.


What happens if a tube joint breaks ? 700 mph air rushes out while everyone sits in a dark tube in the desert sun a hundred miles from nowhere with no way out ?
Just as soon be trapped in a submarine on the ocean floor under the artic circle. It would be cooler at least


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

And that's the problem with the geeks who try to get these ideas funded. Their plans (and minds, probably) go no further than the extent of the "concept." They don't understand that there's far more to turning an abstract idea into something that actually affects material objects in the real world such as peoples' bodies, their land, their property, etc. Then when folks like us laugh they say, "Well you're just stupid, you don't get it man. You don't get the concept."

Oh, we got the concept, and our minds have already gone past grasping that concept into visualizing all the forces _outside _the concept that will affect the implementation of that concept in the real world.

Musk's other grand plan, his space ventures, are easy compared to this. There aren't a lot of regulations when it comes to shooting stuff into space. And when you do get into space, it's about as pristine and pure-physics a place as you can be. But trying to build giant tubes to transport folks at really high speeds over, under and through other peoples' land is something else entirely. Earth and people and laws and geology and politics are messy compared to space.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> And that's the problem with the geeks who try to get these ideas funded. Their plans (and minds, probably) go no further than the extent of the "concept." They don't understand that there's far more to turning an abstract idea into something that actually affects material objects in the real world such as peoples' bodies, their land, their property, etc. Then when folks like us laugh they say, "Well you're just stupid, you don't get it man. You don't get the concept."
> 
> Oh, we got the concept, and our minds have already gone past grasping that concept into visualizing all the forces _outside _the concept that will affect the implementation of that concept in the real world.
> 
> Musk's other grand plan, his space ventures, are easy compared to this. There aren't a lot of regulations when it comes to shooting stuff into space. And when you do get into space, it's about as pristine and pure-physics a place as you can be. But trying to build giant tubes to transport folks at really high speeds over, under and through other peoples' land is something else entirely. Earth and people and laws and geology and politics are messy compared to space.


Space: it isn't as Pristine as people think. They treat it like the ocean. When a satelitte us used up they leave it. Going to be a hell of a clean up one day.
The Kessler effeect is a theory of one day there being a run away chain reaction collision in space of all of our junk . Perhaps we will end up with a ring of space junk like Saturn.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> The "concept" is fine. People have been moving capsules through pneumatic tubes for many decades. It's no great feat. Nor does it take a genius to bring that up to a scale where conceivably people could fit inside the capsule.
> 
> But to think that a large-scale version could be made over a stretch of California land both publicly and privately owned, with proper safety measures, in the time predicted, with the money they've predicted, is just silly. And when I see photos of those tubes precariously perched atop stilts which could be brought down by one drunk ******* in a pickup truck, it confirms my suspicions.
> 
> People here don't have a problem with the concept. We have a problem with the current plans of implementation.


And just what is your idea of the current implementation other than guessing?

And judging by your " they've been doing this for decades" pretty much seals up the fact you have no clue how it will work. FYI....these pods aren't being sucked through a tube like at a bank.

Read the PDF first. That way we'll know you have half a clue.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> And just what is your idea of the current implementation other than guessing?


It's pretty clear that currently it's tubes on stilts in the desert. If you have other information please enlighten us.



> And judging by your " they've been doing this for decades" pretty much seals up the fact you have no clue how it will work. FYI....these pods aren't being sucked through a tube like at a bank.


Again, you're stuck on talking about the concept of how these capsules will move through the tubes. I don't care about that. I'll leave that up to the geeks to figure out. I care about what's going on outside of the tubes which will impact what's going on inside of them or whether they get to be put there in the first place.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol so they hired the ex-CFO of Uber, is this the same CFO that has presided over part of the, so far, $16.50 billion dollars of investor money lost with no profit ever earned yet and no end in sight ?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> It's pretty clear that currently it's tubes on stilts in the desert. If you have other information please enlighten us.
> 
> Again, you're stuck on talking about the concept of how these capsules will move through the tubes. I don't care about that. I'll leave that up to the geeks to figure out. I care about what's going on outside of the tubes which will impact what's going on inside of them or whether they get to be put there in the first place.


In other words, like others who complain about the loop and all else Musk, you're just complaining based on your feelings rather than facts.

I don't have to enlighten you. You're the one who claimed it couldn't work. So I'll ask again, based on what? 

The "geeks" already figured it out. Now they're building proof of concept.....you know, like what happened when we first started build everything else new and different.

Read the PDF file that was released over 2 years ago. ;-)

100's of thousands die each year from all sorts of goofy stuff. Worst case a couple dozen might be killed if something goes wrong. Not much different than if a commercial jet hits the ground.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm not sure if I would want to travel in a pod over any large body of water without more escape routes than just point A: beginning and point B: destination.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> In other words, like others who complain about the loop and all else Musk, you're just complaining based on your feelings rather than facts.
> 
> I don't have to enlighten you. You're the one who claimed it couldn't work. So I'll ask again, based on what?
> 
> ...


All right well if you know so much about this, when will the first trip between LA and SF happen, carrying actual paying humans?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> All right well if you know so much about this, when will the first trip between LA and SF happen, carrying actual paying humans?


When Musk says 'Loop' , he actually means the loop holes in the US laws that enables him to suck tax payers money with utter impunity. That makes him smarter than the rest. America is the safe heaven for the con artists today thanks to TV watching zombies and the institutionalized corruption. How much federal cash this conman in reality bagged so far does not appearantly bother TV watching zombies.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like a high-tech and innovative way to get killed.


----------

